# 1985 bass tracker tournament TX...17'....complete rebuild.



## Bowlershop

Well I picked up this boat in April of last year. I live in Wisconsin and picked the boat up from Illinois off craigs list, $1000..... The guy had no title but gave me a bill of sale. Long story short, I will never do that again. It took me like a year to get a title!!!!! I have the title in hand now so I will be picking up and doing more work on it in the near future. This will be my second build on here, I also built a 1984 bass tracker I a few years ago check it out.....I hope this one turns out as good as the last. I know this boat needs everything but so did the last boat I did. The aluminum on this boat is perfect not a dent anywhere. The motor is 50hp mercury and started for a few seconds then some old wiring took a crap. I think the motor will be great with some new wiring, fingers crossed! The transom is rotted bad and will need to be replaced, no fun at all there. This will take some time so be patient with me. I will post pics over the next few days to get you guys caught up with where I am on the boat at this time. Here are some pics of the boat as it was when I picked it up.


----------



## Bowlershop

I forgot to mention that this boat sat in the woods for the last several years if that wasn't already obvious :lol:


----------



## Bowlershop

Started by stripping stuff out. Sorry pics are in reverse order.


----------



## Bowlershop

Then some cleaning.


----------



## Bowlershop

Rotten transom removal.


----------



## edwonbass

Looking great so far! Not keeping the old carpet? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowlershop

The carpet looked great in the fire


----------



## hsiftac

Looking good, what have you got in the blue bottle for cleaning the aluminum?


----------



## DPI

You are flying through the build. Its looking good so far.

What did you use to clean the aluminum?


----------



## Bowlershop

I do not remember the name of it, I'll check when I get home. I got it from farm and fleet. I've had some of the stuff done for a while just finally posting pics now. I'll be posting more this evening.


----------



## Bowlershop

I also filled the boat up with water and had no leaky rivets.


----------



## Bowlershop

tear down of the trailer


----------



## Bowlershop

Trailer repaint and rebuild.


----------



## Bowlershop

Here's the stuff I use to clean the aluminum.


----------



## Bowlershop

Ok, here is some pics of my transom replacement. This is the second boat I have done this on and it wasn't anymore fun than the first time but its done now! Also this is caught up to the current state of the boat so progress will be a lot slower from here on out, real time.


----------



## Bowlershop

Note, not everything I have done has been posted in order. As you can see in some of the transom pics the trailer had not yet been rebuilt.


----------



## RStewart

Looks good so far. What things, if any, do you think you will do different to this build than the other one you did?


----------



## Bowlershop

I think I will be pretty close to the other one cuz I really like that boat. This one a 17 though and the other was a 15. I think on this one I want to extend the front deck back to console. I also will put controls for the power anchor on the console as well as on the anchor mate . In my 15 foot I have to jump up front to push the button for anchor.


----------



## Skunked again

WOW. Nice work!


----------



## RStewart

Bowlershop said:


> I think I will be pretty close to the other one cuz I really like that boat. This one a 17 though and the other was a 15. I think on this one I want to extend the front deck back to console. I also will put controls for the power anchor on the console as well as on the anchor mate . In my 15 foot I have to jump up front to push the button for anchor.



That sounds cool. I went and checked out your other build, good job. What speeds do you get out of the 15 fter?


----------



## Bowlershop

If I remember correct, the last time I was out with me and my buddy in there and some gear I got it up to 28 mph.


----------



## Bowlershop

The 15ft has a 30hp.....my 17ft has a 50hp


----------



## Bowlershop

I had some decals custom made for this boat, they came in the mail today!!!


----------



## gatorglenn

Where did you have a made


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn

I meant to say those are sweet. Where did you have them made thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Decals


----------



## Bowlershop

Discontinueddecals.com. It's an older style tracker decal but I had them change the wording to TOURNAMENT TX to match the boat.


----------



## gatorglenn

Thanks I need new ones for my boat. Not sure what color Iam going with. But I like the custom part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStewart

The decals are sweet!


----------



## jy951

This may be odvious, but did you have to cut off. and re weld the transom corner braces?


----------



## Bowlershop

jy951 said:


> This may be odvious, but did you have to cut off. and re weld the transom corner braces?


 Are you talking about this top corner cap? If so, yes I had to cut them off and have them welded back on. Thanks for the question, I do have many more pics if that would help.


----------



## jy951

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. That would be a major hurdle for me.


----------



## Bowlershop

That's what I thought too. But it's really a lot simpler then it seems. About 15 minutes of grinding and it's off. Paid I guy I know $50 to weld it on. Drilling out all the rivers I think takes longer.


----------



## Bowlershop

Still waiting on some warmer weather so I can get moving on this. I won $1100 at the casino so I'm ordering some stuff I will need for the boat!


----------



## Bowlershop

Weather has been decent so I got a little done. I redid most of the wiring on the engine do to it being corroded. I also did some cleaning on the aluminum interior pieces. I used the adhesive remover in the pics to remove the old carpet adhesive. I scraped as much as I could off with a razor blade then spread the adhesive remover on. I then let it sit for 30 min. The stuff worked great, it pretty much melted everything off. Plenty clean enough now for new carpet to stick when I get to that point.


----------



## Kingbryce

Man good job on the rebuild! I wish i would have had the time to blow my tracker apart like this. what are you going to do for the foam under the rear deck? Did the acetone and magic eraser work for removing the sticker residue down the sides of your hull? Those old stripe stickers are something else. The adhesive they leave behind is a living nighmare.


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Man good job on the rebuild! I wish i would have had the time to blow my tracker apart like this. what are you going to do for the foam under the rear deck? Did the acetone and magic eraser work for removing the sticker residue down the sides of your hull? Those old stripe stickers are something else. The adhesive they leave behind is a living nighmare.


I plan on just using sheet foam everywhere. Under the deck where it was blown in from the factory I will cut she foam and stack it up, it worked on my other build. I'm actually going to work on removing the sticker residue today. I'm also going to try the adhesive remover that I used for the carpet. Going to throw all the ideas I can get at it and see what works the best. I also fired the motor up and it ran perfect!!!! Now going to take it to marina for new impeller, prop and lower unit pressure check. I may need a new seal on carb, it was dripping a little.


----------



## Kingbryce

I really wanted to replace my foam with new 2 part but im on a crunch and i didnt want to pull my rear deck off. May do it in a couple years. Good luck with the residue man. It was still a chore with the magic eraser and the axetone, but it was the only thing we found to work. I didnot try that brand adhesive remover. Wish i would have known about it after i ripped up my carpet. I tried everything and nothing worked. Ended sanding it all off with 180 on an electric da..... it was terrible! Camoed my boat yesterday. Go check out my pics.


----------



## Kingbryce

Also, these motors seem to be a problem elecrticqlly sometimes. My motor is super low hours and pretty much looks brand new under the cowel, and i still had a couple of wires that dusted when i took off the carburators. Also just buy a quicksilver rebuild kit and rebuild the carbs. Its ez and its all new.


----------



## Bowlershop

The adhesive remover did great job on the residue left behind by original decals!!!!! Most of it melted right of with a smooth slide of a razor blade. I also cleans up a lot of other pieces on the boat today.


----------



## Kingbryce

Looking good man! I sure wish i would have come across that brand adhesive remover when i stripped mine. Can you please do me a huge favor. Can you measure the distance between your hull and the inner section of the fender on your trailer at its closest point? I tried something different on the back side of my fenders as opposed to the thin plywood covered in carpet, and im worried i am going to have clearance issues. Memory serves, before i took my tracker off of the trailer it sat VERY close to the fenders, but i cant remember. I have tried refrencing pictures that i took before i started my project and it almost looks like the boat is touching the backs of the fenders right at the top, but i cant tell. I am posting pictures this morning of my trailer resto so please check them out. Boat looks great man!


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Looking good man! I sure wish i would have come across that brand adhesive remover when i stripped mine. Can you please do me a huge favor. Can you measure the distance between your hull and the inner section of the fender on your trailer at its closest point? I tried something different on the back side of my fenders as opposed to the thin plywood covered in carpet, and im worried i am going to have clearance issues. Memory serves, before i took my tracker off of the trailer it sat VERY close to the fenders, but i cant remember. I have tried refrencing pictures that i took before i started my project and it almost looks like the boat is touching the backs of the fenders right at the top, but i cant tell. I am posting pictures this morning of my trailer resto so please check them out. Boat looks great man!


I'm at work right now but I will check when I get home. I believe it is very tight. If I remember correct the boat is pretty much touching both sides.


----------



## Kingbryce

Man..... i was afraid you were going to tell me that. If you could please try to take a pic for me so i can see how much of the fender touches. I dont want my paint to get destroyed there where it touches. I removed the side bunks from my trailer because the dang things did a number on the sides of my hul over the years. Rekkin im going to have to modify the tops of my fenders :roll: i personally find these tracker trailers to be a bad design. The boat sits too low, and the fenders stick up too high. We always had trouble trailering the dang thing on anything less then a perfect boat ramp, on a glass surface scenario. Always wanted to jam up in the fenders if you didnt go on just perfect. Thanks for your help man.


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Also, these motors seem to be a problem elecrticqlly sometimes. My motor is super low hours and pretty much looks brand new under the cowel, and i still had a couple of wires that dusted when i took off the carburators. Also just buy a quicksilver rebuild kit and rebuild the carbs. Its ez and its all new.


Where did you purchase the carb Kits from?


----------



## Kingbryce

Off of amazon. I searched the part number for the quicksilver rebuild kit. If you have the 50 horse brown stripe with the walbro carbs the part number is 1395-9023. I have the original repair and parts manuals for this motor. If you ever need a part number let me know and i will look it up for you.


----------



## onthewater102

Bowlershop said:


> Where did you purchase the carb Kits from?



You can also get them from www.boats.net and use a serial # lookup to make sure you're getting the right kit.

Beautiful work thus-far. Bookmarking this for when the time comes to remove my own stickers!


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Off of amazon. I searched the part number for the quicksilver rebuild kit. If you have the 50 horse brown stripe with the walbro carbs the part number is 1395-9023. I have the original repair and parts manuals for this motor. If you ever need a part number let me know and i will look it up for you.


 Thanks a lot . I will get that pic for you today if you still need it. I was at work till 11 pm and had to be back this morning at 7am so I went to bed right when I got home. My motor is the brown stripe.


----------



## Kingbryce

Yeah cool man. The picture would help me for sure. I feel you on the work thing. Im a pdr tech at a bmw dealership, and we are spring time out of control right now. Got home at 930, walked out in the garage, crimped on 2 electrical connectors and went right back inside....... back up at 5:00 #-o couldnt find the want to last night.


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Man..... i was afraid you were going to tell me that. If you could please try to take a pic for me so i can see how much of the fender touches. I dont want my paint to get destroyed there where it touches. I removed the side bunks from my trailer because the dang things did a number on the sides of my hul over the years. Rekkin im going to have to modify the tops of my fenders :roll: i personally find these tracker trailers to be a bad design. The boat sits too low, and the fenders stick up too high. We always had trouble trailering the dang thing on anything less then a perfect boat ramp, on a glass surface scenario. Always wanted to jam up in the fenders if you didnt go on just perfect. Thanks for your help man.


Here's the pics, absolutely no gap on either side. Let me know if this was the pics you were looking for.


----------



## Kingbryce

Yeah man those pics are good. I really appreciate it. Well crap, i never should have let it come down to this. Im not sure what to do. Pretty sure my paint will get roached pretty quick setting up against the fender like that. Guess ima have to cut them off and space them out.... dont really see any other option at this point. Aarrrg i should have caught that before i took the boat off of the trailer.... on a positive note..... i like the traction mat on top of your fenders. Super cool. Where did you get those?


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Yeah man those pics are good. I really appreciate it. Well crap, i never should have let it come down to this. Im not sure what to do. Pretty sure my paint will get roached pretty quick setting up against the fender like that. Guess ima have to cut them off and space them out.... dont really see any other option at this point. Aarrrg i should have caught that before i took the boat off of the trailer.... on a positive note..... i like the traction mat on top of your fenders. Super cool. Where did you get those?


 Farm and Fleet, thanks.


----------



## Kingbryce

I cant figure out how to pm you. I dont want to clutter your build with my wants and needs so im switching my clearance issue to my build thread. Is there any way you could get me a some what accurate measurement of how much i would need to raise my tracker up on the trailer in order to clear the tops of the fenders. Not the whole hull, but enough to where i have a little room on both sides between the hull and the fenders. My trailer is 45 mins. from my house at my in-laws so its tuff for me to try and figure this out by driving out there with a tape measure and a prayer. I refrenced some pictures that i have of my boat before i tore it down, and it sits on the trailer just like yours. Thanks for your help man.


----------



## Bowlershop

Almost time to get that vinyl put on! Crossing my fingers, it can be difficult putting pieces this big over rivets. Well at least difficult for me.


----------



## Bowlershop

Yes!!!! They went on nicely, only a few minor blemishes that will never be noticed.


----------



## onthewater102

Vinyl over rivets - now there's some talent! Beautifully done. What was that source for the custom decals again?


----------



## Kingbryce

Man that thing looks clean! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Bowlershop

onthewater102 said:


> Vinyl over rivets - now there's some talent! Beautifully done. What was that source for the custom decals again?


Discontinueddecals.com.......thanks


----------



## Bowlershop

Getting a bunch of pieces painted up before they go back in.


----------



## Bowlershop

More paint


----------



## Bowlershop

Painting


----------



## Kingbryce

Looks good. What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Looks good. What kind of paint are you using?


Self etching primer. I forget the brand of paint. It's still holding up well on my other boat.


----------



## Johnny

Bowler - nice and clean !!

after the decals have had some time to acclimate, 
gently heat the rivet area with a hair dryer or heat gun
and gently smooth the vinyl down around the rivet for
good adhesion. If you don't do this, it is only a matter
of time before the age factor kicks in allowing air to get
under the vinyl. then it cracks will look shoddy.......
as Dale says: do it right - do it once.

a step-by-step from SignIndustry.com https://www.signindustry.com/installation/articles/2005-02-01-JL-VinylOverRivets.php3



.


----------



## Bowlershop

Johnny said:


> Bowler - nice and clean !!
> 
> after the decals have had some time to acclimate,
> gently heat the rivet area with a hair dryer or heat gun
> and gently smooth the vinyl down around the rivet for
> good adhesion. If you don't do this, it is only a matter
> of time before the age factor kicks in allowing air to get
> under the vinyl. then it cracks will look shoddy.......
> as Dale says: do it right - do it once.
> 
> a step-by-step from SignIndustry.com https://www.signindustry.com/installation/articles/2005-02-01-JL-VinylOverRivets.php3
> 
> Yep, you are right! Heat gun has been my best friend with the decal application.
> 
> .


----------



## Bowlershop

Also, everything above the decals will be painted black. When it goes to the shop for paint they clear coat the decals as well.


----------



## Kingbryce

Bowler how goes it? Made any progress? Have you had any luck finding a cover that will fit these boats, without it looking like a parachute? If you havent, go check out my new pics with my interior coming together.


----------



## Bowlershop

Kingbryce said:


> Bowler how goes it? Made any progress? Have you had any luck finding a cover that will fit these boats, without it looking like a parachute? If you havent, go check out my new pics with my interior coming together.


I just checked out your build, it's coming together very nicely. They do have a cover that fits my 15ft. Tracker like a glove so I'm hoping the 17ft cover sold by the same company fits just as good. I do not remember the brand name off hand but they sell at my local farm and fleet. I'll look into it. I haven't made much progress on mine lately due to the great crappie bite. I've been fishing on my free hours. In the next couple weeks I'll get back on the project.


----------



## MobetaDave

Bowlershop said:


> I had some decals custom made for this boat, they came in the mail today!!!



Great build. Just curious, did you have the Tournament TX added to the stickers? I went to the website and they don't show that set.


----------



## Bowlershop

MobetaDave said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had some decals custom made for this boat, they came in the mail today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build. Just curious, did you have the Tournament TX added to the stickers? I went to the website and they don't show that set.
Click to expand...

I emailed them and asked if they could customize them for me. I told them what I wanted then they sent me a pic to make sure it was what. I wanted. No extra charge.


----------



## Bowlershop

Picked up my next build last night. I know, I know I still need to finish the other one first.


----------



## gatorglenn

Glutton for punishment. Or just enjoying a great hobby LOL. This one doesn't look to be in too bad of shape. But the motor set up is really odd looking. I've not seen one like that before. Looking forward to your renovation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

gatorglenn said:


> Glutton for punishment. Or just enjoying a great hobby LOL. This one doesn't look to be in too bad of shape. But the motor set up is really odd looking. I've not seen one like that before. Looking forward to your renovation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Cleaning the things up gets addicting for sure!!!lol...... what did you notice that was odd about the motor setup? Everything is the same as it originally came from what I understand.


----------



## gatorglenn

Those 4 cables or hoses going from the center of the splash well over the transom. I think it mite be for a cmc trim and tilt. Ju st never seen that setup with the little box in the splash well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

gatorglenn said:


> Those 4 cables or hoses going from the center of the splash well over the transom. I think it mite be for a cmc trim and tilt. Ju st never seen that setup with the little box in the splash well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh ok. Yeah it's for the factory trim tilt. The boat came with the original manuals at it shows that on there. It's not cmc though I have that on my other boat. Maybe there was more than one option?


----------



## gatorglenn

[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Started doing some wiring.... still wait for my 2 part floatation foam to arrive. It's a mess right now but I'll have it all tidy when I get further.


----------



## gatorglenn

So help me lol which boat is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

gatorglenn said:


> So help me lol which boat is this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, the original one from the start of this post. I decided I'm not aloud to touch the other one until I finish this one.


----------



## gatorglenn

Ho ok, some how I thought you got into warp speed lol looks awesome super job on the transom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

2 part floatatio came so time to start working on that.


----------



## Bowlershop

Did a little more work today.


----------



## Bowlershop

Well with all the gander mountain stores closing I got a great deal on a new trolling motor for this boat. Brand new minn Kota edge 45" 70lb thrust for $390.


----------



## ckhenshaw4

Excellent looking build. I'm hoping to find a good Bass Tracker boat also for a rebuild. Something around 16' if possible.
Your build really gives me the itch. Finding one might be the challenge though. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

ckhenshaw4 said:


> Excellent looking build. I'm hoping to find a good Bass Tracker boat also for a rebuild. Something around 16' if possible.
> Your build really gives me the itch. Finding one might be the challenge though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


They seem to be hard to find when your are looking for one. Then when you aren't looking one falls into your lap, at least that's how it works for me.


----------



## Bowlershop

Playing around a bit trying to figure out how I want to lay the new batteries out.


----------



## gatorglenn

Looks good to me. That's the way mine are arranged 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Getting everything taped off and ready for paint booth tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jim

Very cool!


----------



## Bowlershop

If all goes well I should be picking her up tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Bowlershop

Look at this beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Fire1386

Very nice indeed..... =D>


----------



## gatorglenn

Well that sure turned out Great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

More pics


----------



## gatorglenn

Awsome, console is cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Just another pic. Going to bo slow going for a while as I have a lot of other stuff going on, weddings and such .


----------



## Bowlershop

Just can't get over how nice the paint turned out!


----------



## Drock

To my inexperienced rebuild self its amazing.


----------



## The10Man

Looks like you have twins in that garage. Great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Drock said:


> To my inexperienced rebuild self its amazing.


THANKS! It's my second build, learning as I go.


----------



## Bowlershop

The10Man said:


> Looks like you have twins in that garage. Great work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one on the right is a 84 15' bass tracker that I build a few years ago. That one will be hitting the road as soon as I get this 17' in the water!


----------



## murphy67

Wow, great work overall, and yeah that paint does look awesome. I totally understand the want to keep buying boats and fixing them. I have only done 1 restore, and still not even done but I find myself on Craigslist daily just seeing what is out there. 

If I can ask, where did you get it painted? Also in WI here and just curious for possible future painting for my '86 Alumacraft.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Bowlershop

murphy67 said:


> Wow, great work overall, and yeah that paint does look awesome. I totally understand the want to keep buying boats and fixing them. I have only done 1 restore, and still not even done but I find myself on Craigslist daily just seeing what is out there.
> 
> If I can ask, where did you get it painted? Also in WI here and just curious for possible future painting for my '86 Alumacraft.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


R&M auto body in baraboo WI.... it's my uncles body shop.


----------



## Bowlershop

Added a little something today.


----------



## ckhenshaw4

SWEET, I want one of those. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

ckhenshaw4 said:


> SWEET, I want one of those.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


With all the Gander Mountains closing around me I was able to pick one up brand new for dirt cheap as well as a couple trolling motors.


----------



## Msky_Hntr

So if I saw correctly you replaced all the rivets you drilled with bolts?


----------



## Bowlershop

Msky_Hntr said:


> So if I saw correctly you replaced all the rivets you drilled with bolts?


Yep. I replaced every rivet with stainless bolts. I used plenty of 5200 marine seal as well.


----------



## Msky_Hntr

Bowlershop said:


> Msky_Hntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I saw correctly you replaced all the rivets you drilled with bolts?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I replaced every rivet with stainless bolts. I used plenty of 5200 marine seal as well.
Click to expand...


Where did you get your hardware?


----------



## Bowlershop

Msky_Hntr said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msky_Hntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I saw correctly you replaced all the rivets you drilled with bolts?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I replaced every rivet with stainless bolts. I used plenty of 5200 marine seal as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get your hardware?
Click to expand...

I got it all from TRUE VALUE. You have to be careful to make sure the bolts are actually stainless. I looked for a while before I found a place that sold stainless bolts that a magnet would not stick to. I was told by someone on here that if the magnet sticks to them that they have a higher amount of steel in them and can eat away at the aluminum. You also could get them from McMaster.


----------



## Duke62

You do fantastic work! You have set the standard for me to meet on my build. Thanks!


----------



## Bowlershop

Duke62 said:


> You do fantastic work! You have set the standard for me to meet on my build. Thanks!


Thanks a lot man!!!!


----------



## Bowlershop

UPDATE!!!! I’m in the process of having a heater system installed in my garage. I should be starting back on this build again by January so I can try to have in done for spring fishing!


----------



## Bowlershop

Started working on the old boat again!


----------



## Bowlershop

Did some carpeting


----------



## Bowlershop

More carpet work.


----------



## PBRMINER

looks great!


----------



## Bowlershop

Trying to figure what I want to do to make the trolling motor plug in panel look new again.


----------



## Bowlershop

Also started to frame in my replacement storage compartments. The old plastic original ones were busted up bad so I foamed in some rubbermade containers. Now framing for hatch lids.


----------



## kalninm

Those pieces of aluminum you're using for the hatch lip, where did you find those?


----------



## Bowlershop

kalninm said:


> Those pieces of aluminum you're using for the hatch lip, where did you find those?


Yes, I found them at my local Farm and Fleet.. I think McMaster Carr has them online as well.


----------



## PBRMINER

Bowlershop said:


> Trying to figure what I want to do to make the trolling motor plug in panel look new again.



paint it. the lettering won't be black anymore but I doubt it would look bad.


----------



## Bowlershop

PBRMINER said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure what I want to do to make the trolling motor plug in panel look new again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint it. the lettering won't be black anymore but I doubt it would look bad.
Click to expand...

 I started filling in the holes yesterday and plan on painting it. If it doesn’t turn out I’ll make some sort of aluminum plate for it


----------



## kalninm

I was contemplating making an aluminum plate for mine but for now I'll probably keep it like it is. I had good results making a plate for my console though with 1/16" aluminum and a grinder and some matte black rustoleum turned out pretty nice


----------



## Bowlershop

Made some progress on my trolling motor plug plate. Not finished yet but looking a lot better.


----------



## Bowlershop

Added the trolling motor plug to the plate. I also have a trim tilt switch I’m going to put on here that hasn’t cam in the mail yet.


----------



## Bowlershop

Also mounted the trolling motor base and did some front deck work.


----------



## Bowlershop

I was a little short on pour in floatation, it came in the mail today! I also got my onboard charger in the mail as well!


----------



## Bowlershop

Trim tilt switches came. Also got my costum decals.


----------



## Bowlershop

Finished product


----------



## gatorglenn

Looking good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Onboard charger is in.


----------



## Bowlershop

Started carpeting the rear deck........I have been dreading this day....so far so good.


----------



## Bowlershop

Thank god!!! Done with that part!!!!!


----------



## Bigwrench

Looks amazing ! Thanks for sharing the progress.


----------



## Bowlershop

I ordered my seats and my CMC trim tilt. I also did soome measuring and figured I should order some more carpet. Still trying to decide what I want to use for a locator.


----------



## Bowlershop

Carpeted the front casting deck. I also finished up the switch panel in the dash so it matches the trolling motor plug in panel.


----------



## Duke62

Looks great. I have the same switch plate and trolling motor plug panel. I also want to reuse them. My trolling motor plug plate is warped real bad.

How did you get the warpage out of yours? What did you fill it with? Is the logo paint or a decal?

Where did you get the rocker switches and indicator lights for the switch plate? Same question for logo?


----------



## Bowlershop

Duke62 said:


> Looks great. I have the same switch plate and trolling motor plug panel. I also want to reuse them. My trolling motor plug plate is warped real bad.
> 
> How did you get the warpage out of yours? What did you fill it with? Is the logo paint or a decal?
> 
> Where did you get the rocker switches and indicator lights for the switch plate? Same question for logo?


Mine wasn’t warped to much at all. Maybe a little heat would help straighten it? The indicator lights are the factory ones that were in there.If yours didn’t have then you can get rocker switches with indicators on them. I got my rocker switches from farm and fleet. The decals I had custom made by discountinueddecals.com..........they have made me several decals including the custom ones on the sides of my boat. Just shoot them and email of what you want.


----------



## Bowlershop

I filled the holes with regular autobody bondo.


----------



## Duke62

Thanks! I was thinking about putting it in the oven long enough to soften it. And then put it between two boards and clamp it down. Hopefully it will stay straight when it cools. Here are my parts.


----------



## Bowlershop

Duke62 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking about putting it in the oven long enough to soften it. And then put it between two boards and clamp it down. Hopefully it will stay straight when it cools. Here are my parts.


Yeah, heat might just do the trick.


----------



## Bowlershop

Bilge pump switch


----------



## Bowlershop

Transom trim/tilt switch in place.


----------



## Bowlershop

Got a bit done today with electrical work. Hopefully in the next few days I can get some more picture worthy stuff done.


----------



## dirty dave

Bowlershop said:


> Transom trim/tilt switch in place.


That's a nice setup on the trim/tilt switch. Beats walking back and forth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

dirty dave said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transom trim/tilt switch in place.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice setup on the trim/tilt switch. Beats walking back and forth.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sure does! Did it on my last build and worked perfectly.


----------



## Bowlershop

UPS just dropped off my trim tilt!


----------



## Bowlershop

Started cleaning up side panels for carpet.


----------



## Bowlershop

One deck lid hinged and on.


----------



## Bowlershop

Current boat progress.


----------



## Bowlershop

Trolling motor


----------



## Bowlershop

Made some more progress.


----------



## Bowlershop

Another gift in the mail!


----------



## ckhenshaw4

You are doing an amazing job. Hope mine turns out this nice. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Coming along.


----------



## gatorglenn

Bowlershop said:


> Coming along.


 Yes it is, awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude

That black looks awesome but would fry us here in Texas. Maybe you are going to add a bimini! 

Great looking boat.


----------



## Hanr3

Looks great!


----------



## Bowlershop

thedude said:


> That black looks awesome but would fry us here in Texas. Maybe you are going to add a bimini!
> 
> Great looking boat.


Nope, no Bimini . The carpet is actually a Bit lighter than it appears in the pics. Most of my fishing is in the spring with still cool temps but i do quite a bit of summer fishing as well. Built my last boat the same without any heat issues but I’m in Wisconsin not Texas. Thanks.


----------



## Duke62

Duke62 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking about putting it in the oven long enough to soften it. And then put it between two boards and clamp it down. Hopefully it will stay straight when it cools. Here are my parts.


5 minutes at 350 degrees did the trick. It is now flat again. I'm going to try to clean it up and restore the original color.


----------



## Bowlershop

Duke62 said:


> Duke62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was thinking about putting it in the oven long enough to soften it. And then put it between two boards and clamp it down. Hopefully it will stay straight when it cools. Here are my parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes at 350 degrees did the trick. It is now flat again. I'm going to try to clean it up and restore the original color.
Click to expand...

Perfect


----------



## Bowlershop

Made the control mount plate look a little better .


----------



## Bowlershop

Trim tilt. I’m a little worried that my steering cable is not going to reach my motor anymore after being set back 6”......We will see.


----------



## Bowlershop

Rod holder.


----------



## Duke62

Bowlershop said:


> Made the control mount plate look a little better .


Love the carbon fiber look.


----------



## Bowlershop

Would anybody be able to help me with somthing I really know nothing about , prop selection??? What would be my best option for a prop on this boat? 50HP .


----------



## gatorglenn

Bowlershop said:


> Would anybody be able to help me with somthing I really know nothing about , prop selection??? What would be my best option for a prop on this boat? 50HP .


 I would start (and think this is best) with a 13p Aluminum Spitfire. Depending on rpms or weight. You may need a 14p.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

gatorglenn said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anybody be able to help me with somthing I really know nothing about , prop selection??? What would be my best option for a prop on this boat? 50HP .
> 
> 
> 
> I would start (and think this is best) with a 13p Aluminum Spitfire. Depending on rpms or weight. You may need a 14p.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## kalninm

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=44645

Had the same question


----------



## gatorglenn

kalninm said:


> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=44645
> 
> Had the same question


 It is really hit and miss, not knowing the wot rpms, max motor rpms, and lower gear ratio. If you can get this. We can at least give you a good starting point. Because a lot will very on boat weight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Ok, I got the carbs rebuilt. I put the motor on the boat and hooked it all up. Turned the motor over and she fired right up. I let it run for a bit and seemed fine............ a few min later I started it back up to see if the motor shifted fine, the motor ran for a few seconds and died just like someone shut it off. I pulled a plug and no spark........ I did some back tracking and found that I do have a pulsing current(flashed my tester light) at the connectors that I have the blue pieces of tape on. But I have no current at the four other connectors that go out to the 4 what I believe are coil packs?........... could someone please help me with his issue if you know more about this than I do? Please?


----------



## Bowlershop

So I have spark coming from the trigger but not from the switch box. This wouldn’t have anything to do with the kills switch right? Most likely the switch box went bad?


----------



## onthewater102

Does it work once the whole engine has cooled back down again?


----------



## Bowlershop

onthewater102 said:


> Does it work once the whole engine has cooled back down again?


Nope, checked again this morning. Still have current coming from trigger. But nothing coming out of switch box.


----------



## Bowlershop

I ordered a switch box. I guess it’s not going to hurt to have a new one. The boat sure does look nice with a motor sitting on it.


----------



## Jbower

Bowlershop said:


> I ordered a switch box. I guess it’s not going to hurt to have a new one. The boat sure does look nice with a motor sitting on it.


Disconnect the black yellow wire from the switch box and try. That’s the kill wire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Jbower said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a switch box. I guess it’s not going to hurt to have a new one. The boat sure does look nice with a motor sitting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Disconnect the black yellow wire from the switch box and try. That’s the kill wire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Tried that. Still no spark.


----------



## Bowlershop

Well this is how she sits at the moment. I have a few things coming in the mail this week to finish her off. Should have it in the water within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bowlershop

I also have some custom decals coming for the motor. Going from the original Brown to blue to match the boat.


----------



## Jbower

Bowlershop said:


> I also have some custom decals coming for the motor. Going from the original Brown to blue to match the boat.


Looks good. Your doing a great job on it. I would of loved to go back to the original decals on mine but the ones I used where given to me and already had a bit of money in it doing the new console and different motor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Some more stuff in the mail. Retractable transom tie downs. Spitfire prop and my switch box.


----------



## kalninm

Looking Great!!!!! Can't wait to see how the Merc comes out all done


----------



## Bowlershop

New switch box in and motor runs again.


----------



## Bowlershop

I got my what were supposed to be custom engine decals in the mail today.... They are the stock colors, not the blue I ordered...........


----------



## Bowlershop

Replaced some seals on the lower unit and the water pump......the old impeller looked pretty bad lol.


----------



## Bowlershop

I think all I have left to do is strap the gas tank down and put the new engine decals on when they arrive. I should have finished product pics this week hopefully


----------



## Bowlershop

Decals came and are right this time! Motor now matches the boat.


----------



## Bowlershop

I could not get all of the seals off the lower unit so I took it to the marina to have them do it. They said it should be done in a day or two and then I should have a complete boat . I will take a bunch of final product pictures.


----------



## kalninm

Looks great!!!


----------



## gatorglenn

Bowlershop said:


> Decals came and are right this time! Motor now matches the boat.


where did you get the new sticker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

gatorglenn said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decals came and are right this time! Motor now matches the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get the new sticker
> 
> Discontinueddecals.com
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gatorglenn

Bowlershop said:


> gatorglenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decals came and are right this time! Motor now matches the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get the new sticker
> 
> Discontinueddecals.com
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Ok I put the boat in the water today! The boat floats and doesn’t leak! Motor seems to run fine , it’s a bit harder to start cold than my other boat but once warm it was all good. My only concern is that I like to do some putting around at slow speeds sometimes. When I was doing this it seemed I needed high rpms to move at slow speeds. My top speed was about 26MPH. The boat got to top speed like right now. But I’m thinking I may need a different prop? I do not know the true rpms as I do not have a gage. How do you hook one up on this boat? The prop I’m using now is a spitfire 10.3. 13pitch. Any ideas?


----------



## Bowlershop

I’m guessing this plugin on the front of my throttle control is for the RPM gage?


----------



## Bowlershop

I found a Tachometer online and the harness for it. This is a pic of the harness. I’m just wondering why there are 5 plugins but I only have 4 prongs in my inlet for it?


----------



## Bowlershop

Or is that plugin on the front of my throttle control some sort of trim tilt plugin?


----------



## gatorglenn

Well, you might need the 14p after all. But wait until you can get the rpms first. If so, it would be cheaper to have the 13p you have repitched. Unless where you bought the prop will let you swap it. My dealer will allow one swap, with no money involved.

As for the plug on wire. Not sure , the cable looks to be like the one for my 4stoke. No idea what that plug on your motor is for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher

Your plugin (if it has one) most likely is under the dash or wrapped up in the main harness.


----------



## Jbower

That plug on your controls is for the gauges. Gray wire is tach signal,purple is accessory power,black is ground, id guess the 5th is probably for a trim sensor without looking at the manual that would be my guess anyway. I had the same engine on my tracker when I bought it but it was Mariner branded. I don’t remember what pitch prop but it was stainless and would run 29-32 with 2 people in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Jbower said:


> That plug on your controls is for the gauges. Gray wire is tach signal,purple is accessory power,black is ground, id guess the 5th is probably for a trim sensor without looking at the manual that would be my guess anyway. I had the same engine on my tracker when I bought it but it was Mariner branded. I don’t remember what pitch prop but it was stainless and would run 29-32 with 2 people in it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## kalninm

Wish I could be of help, I thought I was going to have to replace my tach gauge but luckily some steel wool and dielectric grease brought her back to life. hope you get it figured out! I'm gonna run the prop that came on my boat for a little bit this spring before I decide what kind of prop I want cause it will definitely need a new one. The one on it is pretty beat, I'll be interested to hear which one you settle on and what kind of speed you get since we have almost identical boat and both have 50hp. Good luck, looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## Prowelder

gatorglenn said:


> Well, you might need the 14p after all. But wait until you can get the rpms first. If so, it would be cheaper to have the 13p you have repitched. Unless where you bought the prop will let you swap it. My dealer will allow one swap, with no money involved.
> 
> As for the plug on wire. Not sure , the cable looks to be like the one for my 4stoke. No idea what that plug on your motor is for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never order a prop online unless you know what you need. Local prop shop switch out is priceless. After trading 4 propsI finally got my boat tuned in with a 17p. Rpms at 5800 top speed 46mph 75hp merc.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop

Had an issue with the motor running bad at low RPMS. I did some testing and found the stator to be bad. While I was at it I replace all electronics do to there aged condition. New stator, trigger,switch box, coils, main harness, plug wires and plugs. I have yet to run it on the water but sounds great idling .


----------



## Bowlershop

Also I have a tachometer all hooked up now so I can figure out my prop situation.


----------



## Bowlershop

kalninm said:


> Wish I could be of help, I thought I was going to have to replace my tach gauge but luckily some steel wool and dielectric grease brought her back to life. hope you get it figured out! I'm gonna run the prop that came on my boat for a little bit this spring before I decide what kind of prop I want cause it will definitely need a new one. The one on it is pretty beat, I'll be interested to hear which one you settle on and what kind of speed you get since we have almost identical boat and both have 50hp. Good luck, looking forward to the outcome.


I was in the water today with a much smoother running motor due to all new wiring. I still have the 10.3”. 13p prop on. I topped out at 29mph at 5600 rpm..


----------



## kalninm

Nice! looks great, think you'll be looking for a new prop or sticking with that one?


----------



## Bowlershop

kalninm said:


> Nice! looks great, think you'll be looking for a new prop or sticking with that one?


I’m going to try pitching up a bit just to see. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bowlershop

Some fish in the boat. I also installed a 15p prop today to try out.i haven’t put it in the water yet to see the deliverance from the 13p.


----------



## kalninm

Thats awesome! Looks like a great time!


----------



## Bowlershop

kalninm said:


> Nice! looks great, think you'll be looking for a new prop or sticking with that one?


I tried a 15pitch that someone had as well. 33mph and 5000 rpm...... I am sticking with the 13p it has the best overall. Last 3 times out 31mph at 5500 rpm WOT.


----------



## Bowlershop

Well I’m happy to say I ran this boat a lot this summer with no issues! A lot of fish cought and fun had!


----------



## tracker101

You do amazing work ,,, The boat is beautiful !


----------



## Bowlershop

tracker101 said:


> You do amazing work ,,, The boat is beautiful !


Thanks a lot ! I enjoy it. I just started another build on here.


----------



## Bowlershop

I recently added Panoptix Livescope to this boat! Awesome! I’ll get some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Beardedbasscaster

Have a question for ya. I'm currently gutting my '89 TX and have the entire front out so far. Started on the back deck a few days ago and I am kind of stuck. Everything is riveted to everything else and nothing is really budging. I need to get to that foam to tear it out. Any advice on where to start back there? I don't really with to grind the the caps off the back because the transom is in decent shape, and I don't want to mess with the pieces that are riveted to the hull. 

I'm about ready to take an angle grinder to it....


----------



## kofkorn

You're going to have to drill a bunch of rivets and take it apart piece by piece. On my '89 Pro 17, the Panel behind the seats was the only one that was attached to rivets through the hull. I know my build isn't the same as yours, but you can read through my rebuild to get an idea. There's really no easy way, just take your time and drill accurately to get it all apart.  Your best thing to do is to start your own thread and ask any questions on there. 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22554

Good luck!


----------



## Sharpfork

Beautiful build!

I’m just tearing apart my 84 tournament to 17’ and it seems to be pretty much the same boat. Mine has some foam in the front sides that seems factory but not much else is different.

I have a few questions:

- any idea what kind of tote you used for behind the seats (and where you got them from)?
- - I’d love to see some pictures of how you hinged the lids on these if you have a minute

- how does she ride with all the weight in the back?
- - I’m considering moving the batteries up front.

How is the paint holding up? I like the painted look but adding a maintenance item to an aluminum boat isn’t high on the list.

Anything you would do different if you were to it again? 

Thanks!


----------

